# Neuling und Bergwerkinteressent



## BlitzAhoi (26. April 2007)

Tach zusammen und hallo an alle!
Bin neu im Forum, denn die Vorteile eines Internetzugangs haben nun auch mich im Hinterland erreicht . Nun aber zur ernsthafteren Dingen. Es hat sich mein treues und auf Jahre begleitendes GT Zaskar zerlegt. Denke nun an einen Neuaufbau. Habe im Eifer des Gefechts bei einem Kumpel zugeschlagen, welcher mir einen neuen und unbenutzten Tundra Rahmen von 2006 verkaufte - unter Freunden (blablabla) und im ersten Augenblick zu blind. Jetzt sind meine Sinne wieder klar, dat Steppenwolf zu leicht und zierlich. Schlußfolgerung. Dat Ding muß aus`m Haus und `n Bergwerkrahmen her.....Dachte so an Mercury. Nun bin ich aber Auszubildender und suche deshalb ein güstiges Angebot für Rahmen, evtl. aus den Vorjahren oder so....Gibbet sowat? Oder vielleicht einen guten Gebrauchten? Muss den Steppenwolfrahmen auf jeden Fall erstmal loswerden - was könnte es denn dafür geben an Patte? Ist ein mattschwarzes 2006er Modell Tundra Hardtail - unbenutzt, ohne Kratzer und so weiter....

Danke schonmal im voraus 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Joscha (27. April 2007)

na ich denke 200 kannste evtl noch bekommen für den tundra rahmen. 
was günstige bw rahmen angeht ist sonne sache... die gibts eigentlich sogut wie nie in günstig^^ abundzu tauchen mal welche bei ebay auf dan allerdings meißt gebraucht, einfachmal augen aufhalten

ruf halt mal bei bw an ob die dir nen angebot machen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (27. April 2007)

Es hat sich mein treues und auf Jahre begleitendes GT Zaskar zerlegt. 

Was ist denn da passiert? Nix mehr zu retten? Willst Du Teile oder den Rahmen noch loswerden? Rahmengröße? Erklär doch mal!

UKW


----------



## BlitzAhoi (27. April 2007)

.....dat gute Zaskar ist gebrochen. Bin bei voller Fahrt und `nem Rucksack voll Proviant in sone Schiet Fahrrinne von irgend so`nem Waldfahrzeug gekommen (`n paar Tage vorher Regen - dann absoluter Sonnenschein, steinhart also gewesen, die Kante), Lenker verrissen und klischeemäßig koppüber in Grabenm rein. Der war dann auch noch`n bisschen tiefer.....Auf jeden Fall dat Unterrohr vom Steuerrohr abgerissen/gebrochen und die ollen Campagnolos inne Achte. Naja, Bike thront nun an der Wand über`m Gitarrenspielsessel. Hab den Rahmen über zehn Jahre gehabt - kommt deshalb auch nicht weg. Vielleicht wird`s nochmal wieder was - wollt mich in nächster Zeit ein wenig der Kunst des WIG-Schweißens hingeben, hab da so`n Lehrgang. Komponenten kommen ab und werden wieder verwendet - bis auf die Laufräder......Ach ja, mein Zaskar war Rahmengröße 52. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit `ne Bergwerk Größe M bei ca. 186cm Körpergröße? Ist ja, soweit ich weiß 47er Größe. Wollt nämlich, wenn ich mir schon einen Rahmen hole, etwas kleineres wie mein ollet GT. So von wegen Wendigkeit und Fahrvergnügen. Würd sich dat bei meiner Größe lohnen?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## raffic (27. April 2007)

Das Mecury in M ist eigentlich nur für eine Körpergröße bis 1,80m. Danach kommt dann wie sollte es anders sein das L. Aber am besten mak ausprobieren. Meins hab ich in L bei auch ca. 1,85m Körpergröße.

raffic


----------



## Joscha (27. April 2007)

meins ist L bei 1,85m


----------



## BlitzAhoi (28. April 2007)

Jau,
danke erstmal für eure Antworten. hab da allerdings noch ne Frage. Und zwar betreffend Rahmengeometrie und Federgabel. Hab da noch meine olle, hab aber nun entschieden auch die zu ersetzen - hätte gern ein bischen mehr Federweg....Ein Kumpel von mir würd wohl mit mir tauschen. Meine alte hat 80mm Federweg - seine is ne Marzocchi Bomber Z1 mit 130mm - für so`n Tourenfully bestimmt genial, aber für`n - von mir angepeilten - Mercuryrahmen? Bei mir kommt aber aus Überzeugung nur`n Hardtail in Frage - fahr allerdings öfter auch gern ein wenig extremer - da sind 80mm ein bisschen zu wenig. Hat einer Erfahrung mit Mercuryrahmen oder ähnlichen Geometrien in Verbindung mit`n bisschen mehr Federweg?

Beste Grüße


----------



## raffic (29. April 2007)

soweit ich weiß ist der Rahmen für 80mm ausgelegt. ich habe eine Duke im Mercury. Ich meine die hätte von 65mm bus 100 mm. Meinere Erfahrung nach steigt das Vorderrad beim Anstieg bei weit mehr als 80mm gerne mal hoch. also 130mm ist glaube ich defenetiv zu viel.

raffic


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. April 2007)

Hi.
In sachen Preislage fÃ¼r den Rahmen wÃ¼rd ich mal an deiner Stelle bei einen BergwerkhÃ¤ndler in deiner NÃ¤he ghn ud fragen ob der vielicht noch einen Rahmen von der vorherigen saisson hat bzw. an en Angebotspreis der alten rahmen direkt bei Bergwerk bekommt.Ich persÃ¶nlich hab so meinen mercury sl auch 400â¬ gÃ¼nstiger bekommem. Bergwerk wollte halt die Lagerhallen leer haben.


----------

